

Show HN: Create a shared list of short videos about anything that interests you - chainapp
http://www.chainapp.net

======
chainapp
Looking for some awesome beta users Signup for beta @
[http://www.chainapp.net](http://www.chainapp.net)

A Chain is a shared list of short videos that you create about something that
interests you. The cool thing about a Chain is that it is a shared list
because that means your friends and others can add to it and enhance it!

